# Rain hats



## Winthorp (Feb 4, 2010)

It's raining here in Philadelphia, as it has been for most of the last week. And that's got me thinking...

What do you gentlemen wear in the way of hats when it gets wet outside? Fedoras? Jeffcaps? My raincoats are both barbour (Beaufort and trench). Today I wore the trench when I left my office during lunch with a Hanna Donegal tweed jeffcap. It kept my dome nice and dry but was soaked - and I think maybe another 5 minutes or so and it would have started to seep through.

Any recco's on headgear specifically for keeping the lid dry? I'm very new to hat-wearing but am liking it compared to umbrellas.


----------



## DocVenture (Sep 30, 2010)

I use a similar hat when it drizzles, but in a downpour I still stick with umbrellas. You could probably find a bucket hat in some water resistant material that would keep you pretty dry, as long as you don't mind the look.


----------



## Winthorp (Feb 4, 2010)

The bucket seems functional but I have a large grape... I get a bad vibe at the thought of a bucket hat. It seems like it would accentuate my big head & round face. Functional yes, but for me I think it's an overall bad look. Thanks though.


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

How about a wool packer hat? Or waxed cotton?


----------



## Winthorp (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm diggin' the wax cotton packer. I looked at a barbour jeffcap but thought the coat/hat combo would match a little too perfectly. The packer might be just different enough to make it happen. hmmm...


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

I am a big fan of the bucket hat. I have a sneaking suspicion that it makes me look a bit like Woody Allen. But it's light, rain-resistant, and doesn't muss my hair. And, hey: I like Woody Allen.

https://jpressonline.com/accessories_hats_detail.php?id=3025LNAVY


----------



## Winthorp (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm thinking the filson is the way to go. Question now is: tin cloth (tan) or shelter cloth (green). Does the green match to closely to the barbour? Or does the tin clash with it? Or should I screw the whole thing and stick with tweed, which clashes with nothing/everything?

TIN / TAN


SHELTER / GREEN


----------



## Winthorp (Feb 4, 2010)

Good for you, Sir. Woody Allen is right on when it comes to his musical and sartorial decisions - just not his romantic entanglements.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

Thank you, Winthorp. I completely agree. As to the Filson hats, personally I prefer the green. But I think you ought to try both on in a shop, if it's at all possible. From what I can tell, your coloring has a lot to do with a hat looking good on you. Some people's skin tones work well with particular colors; others' don't.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Sir Cingle said:


> I am a big fan of the bucket hat. I have a sneaking suspicion that it makes me look a bit like Woody Allen. But it's light, rain-resistant, and doesn't muss my hair. And, hey: I like Woody Allen.
> 
> https://jpressonline.com/accessories_hats_detail.php?id=3025LNAVY


I got the tweed herringbone last fall and when it came it didn't have the offending J. Press tag it had been pictured with.

I keep it on my dome and an umbrella above all!!


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

^No silly J. Press tag, WS? That's fantastic. And, of course, that's a wonderfully versatile hat.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

I have the Filson Packer Hat which is pretty good in heavy rain.


----------



## bluesman (Aug 17, 2009)

DocVenture said:


> You could probably find a bucket hat in some water resistant material that would keep you pretty dry, as long as you don't mind the look.


I've come to understand and accept a few things as I've matured (OK....aged):

1. I'd rather stay warm and dry than get soaked.
2. I hate carrying anything in my hands while walking around town.
3. I hate walking around town with pockets stuffed full of stuff.
4. A bucket hat is, as observed by others, great protection and easily rolled up for carry in a raincoat pocket, after shaking off the water.
5. Anyone who would waste time and energy criticizing my hat or the way I look in it while walking around in the pouring rain is an inconsequential fool.
6. I look pretty good in anything I wear - so







'em if they don't like it.


----------



## Winthorp (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks for all the great feedback so far. Realized the packer hats won't work since they can't generally be rolled/crushed if I'm out and about with no place to "hang my hat" if you will. So it will have to be a bucket or somehting like this:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I generally wear a Tilley Endurables poplin L5 for rain and fair weather days during the spring and summer months, with a portion of the fair weather wear going to a straw Stetson fedora.


----------



## Mr. Rider (Jan 5, 2009)

Tilley. There is none better.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

I have an Orvis wax cotton packable hat, a little broader brimmed than most buckets. I simply roll it up and put it in a pocket. It stays, actually, in one of the interior pockets of my Border. I prefer this to a hood, as it doesn't impede peripheral vision


----------



## pa31pilot (Jun 21, 2007)

I wear the traditional sou'wester. Perfectly functional in a downpour to keep the rain off my glasses, avoid drips down the back of my neck and the ear flaps give the added protection a normal hat can't provide.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Tweed walking hat from Hanna via Noggin Tops. On sale. Extremely effective. Unleash your inner Moynihan.

https://www.noggintops.com/page.cfm?p=106


----------



## williamson (Jan 15, 2005)

pa31pilot said:


> I wear the traditional sou'wester. Perfectly functional in a downpour to keep the rain off my glasses, avoid drips down the back of my neck and the ear flaps give the added protection a normal hat can't provide.


This is great in a real downpour, particularly coupled with the stoutest raincoats such as those made of SBR. In less heavy rain (and for wear with more usual raincoats) I have found both tweed and felt to be surprisingly rain-resistant. A cap goes well with the traditional British riding-mac or the simple single-breasted raincoat; the trench-coat would seem to call for the trilby/fedora-type (or indeed the bucket-style) which also works with the single-breasted raincoat.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

Sir Cingle said:


> I am a big fan of the bucket hat. I have a sneaking suspicion that it makes me look a bit like Woody Allen. But it's light, rain-resistant, and doesn't muss my hair. And, hey: I like Woody Allen.
> 
> https://jpressonline.com/accessories_hats_detail.php?id=3025LNAVY


Are there other sources out there for these types of standard khaki bucket hats out there?
Read: Inexpensive?


----------



## efdll (Sep 11, 2008)

Since you're talking downpour, like those that have plagued your territory and are commonplace here in South Florida, where I live, you need to make sure your hat is waterproof not just water resistant. Paul & Shark makes excellent waterproof bucket hats, but like all their stuff, very expensive, though they appear now and then reasonably priced on eBay. For our brief winter I have a Harris Tweed Gore Tex from LL Bean I got here at the exchange. Buckets are not always flattering, but can be folded and stuffed in a pocket.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

EastVillageTrad said:


> Are there other sources out there for these types of standard khaki bucket hats out there?


O'Connell's carries bucket hats too: https://shop.oconnellsclothing.com/hats_caps.php

Cable Car Clothiers also has bucket hats, but I don't see why anyone would pay their obviously marked-up prices for such a hat.


----------



## PeterW (May 14, 2004)

+1 on bucket hat.

As to Filson, I avoid clothes that look like I'm camping.


----------



## About Town (Nov 17, 2004)

*"A wax cotton bucket" An Anglo American hybrid*

For years, I had a Brooks Brothers poplin bucket hat in dark tan with a maroon an red striped ban and actual size.
Two years ago I picked up the same style at Brooks in a Barbour-like wax cotton in dark green but in a size L.

It works with a tan trench or a Barbour jacket. Wish I had picked up two


----------



## geologic (Oct 6, 2010)

I have the gray LL Bean Harris Tweed Gore Tex bucket hat (probably the same one efdll mentioned wearing in Florida winters). I've been wearing it in the same cold Philadelphia rains the OP mentioned.

Cons: It's made in China, kind of lumpy and shapeless even for a bucket hat, and a longer brim would keep the rain off my glasses better. 

Pros: The Harris Tweed is the real thing woven in Scotland, the fit is good, the Gore Tex is totally waterproof, and it's easy to stuff in a large coat pocket.

Here's the link:


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

geologic said:


> I have the gray LL Bean Harris Tweed Gore Tex bucket hat (probably the same one efdll mentioned wearing in Florida winters). I've been wearing it in the same cold Philadelphia rains the OP mentioned.
> 
> Cons: It's made in China, kind of lumpy and shapeless even for a bucket hat, and a longer brim would keep the rain off my glasses better.
> 
> ...


That's a good choice, Geologic. And welcome to the forum.


----------



## geologic (Oct 6, 2010)

Sir Cingle said:


> That's a good choice, Geologic. And welcome to the forum.


Thanks. It's nice to be here.


----------



## Luftvier (Feb 7, 2010)

Winthorp said:


> It's raining here in Philadelphia, as it has been for most of the last week. And that's got me thinking...
> 
> What do you gentlemen wear in the way of hats when it gets wet outside? Fedoras? Jeffcaps? My raincoats are both barbour (Beaufort and trench). Today I wore the trench when I left my office during lunch with a Hanna Donegal tweed jeffcap. It kept my dome nice and dry but was soaked - and I think maybe another 5 minutes or so and it would have started to seep through.
> 
> Any recco's on headgear specifically for keeping the lid dry? I'm very new to hat-wearing but am liking it compared to umbrellas.


Go to Daffy's. They have scores of rain hats for less than $25.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

What about that? I got some bucket hats for only $10 each [!] from this place about 7 years ago...they were the traditional type with the blue grosgrain band...they don't seem to have those anymore...but they have a lot of good hats:

https://www.villagehatshop.com/mens-outdoor-hats.html


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Also these are nice in a light rain:



I have one that is too small for me now if anyone wants it. I would sell it for $30. Size 7 and 3/8.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

EastVillageTrad said:


> Are there other sources out there for these types of standard khaki bucket hats out there?
> Read: Inexpensive?


Golf shops and golf sections in sporting goods stores usually have them for fairly cheap. Also stores like TJMaxx, SteinMart, and the like


----------

